# name??



## uromastyx<3 (Feb 13, 2009)

On sunday im getting a chillian rose tarantula and i have no idea what to call it........its a girl btw


----------



## fig170592 (Feb 13, 2009)

Call it Spidey or Spike or something beginning with 's'


----------



## megadeth87 (Feb 26, 2009)

not very original but what about rose, ruby chico


----------



## megadeth87 (Feb 26, 2009)

oh, or pepper Ie. chillie = pepper lol


----------



## invertboy (Jan 5, 2010)

i got1 i called it ranchie so what about racno or sumfin like that


----------

